# Dish rolling back to L6.14?



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Day before yesterday both of my 622s had the L6.15 software and “Dark Knight – 1080P HD” listed at 501. When I went to order DK yesterday I discovered that it was no longer listed on that receiver. So I checked the other receiver and found that D.K. was still in its listing. This prompted me to check the SW versions on both receivers to see if another update had come down. The receiver that still had D.K. was still on L6.15. The other receiver without D.K. had been rolled back to L6.14.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm Not sure if they would rollback only partially. Since you have two 622s I would expect both to be rolled back. Are you sure that they both got L6.15? If so, this is a very unusual rollback. Heck Rollbacks are far and few between. I personally Have seen 2 since I have been around.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes, it actually did have L6.15 on it for a week or two. I know this because I had taken special notice of the fact that it did not get the update at the same time that my other 622 did. I thought it a bit unusual at the time since it had been noted in the threads here that the roll-out was being conducted based on ZIP codes. I even had commented in one such thread that I guessed that part of my house must be in a different ZIP code.

However, the "rolled-back" receiver has been a bit problematical for a while now. It still suffers from the corrupted favorites issue introduced several software releases back. Subsequent updates failed to correct it so I find it necessary to re-purge its extra "self added" corrupted favorites lists about once or twice a week. Perhaps it’s about time to hit Dish up for a replacement…


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting John.. Yours is the first report of a rollback. Would like to see more reports before making that call. Odd we have not seen any others. If people have L6.15, can you guys take a look and see if anyone else was rolled back.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Both of my VIP622's had V6.15.

I got a replacement VIP622 on Friday and when the update completed I had V6.14.

So it appears they are spooling V6.14 now instead of V6.15.
I ask Dish and the CSR told me that V6.14 and V6.15 were the same software. :icon_lol::uglyhamme

The replacement VIP622 has issues so I will be getting yet another VIP622 in a few days.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually grog.. Depending on your receiver ID and what the spooling configuration is set to you could get L6.14 when L6.15 is still spooling. Sorry to hear the replacement has issues. I assume it is a referb?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Learning new things every day here. 

Yes.. it was a referb unit and they can't get the smartcard to activate correctly.

The are sending a 'NEW' vip622 to address the issue. Could not talk them into a VIP722. Oh well...

I will be watching dish with 122 and 05 messages popping up until they get it resolved.

All this due to failed HDMI port.



Ron Barry said:


> Actually grog.. Depending on your receiver ID and what the spooling configuration is set to you could get L6.14 when L6.15 is still spooling. Sorry to hear the replacement has issues. I assume it is a referb?


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

My first replacement 722 had 6.15 on it and I found mention of the web scheduling feature. The new replacement has 6.14, and no mention of it. I still have 1080p VOD though.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I have two 622s. They never get software updates at the same time. The older (by about 16 months) always gets updated fairly early in the cycle. The newer may not be updated for another 3 or 4 weeks. This morning the older one still has 6.15 and the newer one still has 6.14.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A receiver with initial factory software updates to whatever is being streamed, regardless of its serial number. Actually the stream authorizes "L050" or whatever the initial s/w is, along with the permissions (all older than previous version, groups of serial numbers, all, etc) for receivers with production s/w.

I don't recall if Dish has had more than one version streaming at a time of public release software for a given receiver. P Smith?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's happen a couple times, but cleared quickly, I would classify as mistakes judging by those quick changes.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

Be patient. L6.16 is now spooling for the ViP622 & ViP722. I got it last night on my ViP622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scott Spillers said:


> Be patient. L6.16 is now spooling for the ViP622 & ViP722. I got it last night on my ViP622.


Correction: for only those DVR what had *L6.15*.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Correction: for only those DVR what had *L6.15*.


Yup... My L6.15 receiver updated to L6.16 last night. My rolled-back receiver remains on L6.14.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess they're letting the 6.16 guys be guinea pigs (again) before giving it to us 6.14 folks.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I’m guessing that L6.16 went to wide release yesterday … as of this morning my rolled back 622 now has it (well, at least for now it does.) :sure:

Perhaps P Smith can confirm?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

My 622 does not have it.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> My 622 does not have it.


Then it may have something to do with its peculiar journey of being upgraded/downgraded on the previous L6.14 and L6.15 releases. For now though I'm just happy that they are both on the L6.16 release (hopefully for a while). They both seem to be working well with it so far...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

My 622 never had 6.15


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would add to the topic one word - "No" for clarity.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I would add to the topic one word - "No" for clarity.


Yup&#8230; Pretty much a moot point anyway now...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And to avoid any more posting.. I am going to close this one.


----------

